# Orbea MX Team 20"  Erfahrungen / Geo / Schaltung ?



## Kingprawnx (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
nach recht langem Hin und Her habe ich mich nun ziemlich auf diese beiden Räder eingeschossen, 
(es sei Jemand hat für den Preis eine bessere Idee , ausser Eigenbau)

Orbea MX Team 20"
oder 
Orbea MX Dirt 20"

finde das Team echt prima, auch Preis,-Leistung meiner Meinung nach ok. Beim Dirt würde ich die Reifen wechseln und bin nicht sicher, ob sich es nicht doch eher lohnt den Mehrpreis für die Team Version zu zahlen ? 
Auch die Geo scheint etwas anders zu sein bei den beiden Modellen ? 

Hab bei meinen Recherchen leider kaum etwas zu den Schaltgriffen bei den Orbea Bikes gefunden... nach Gripshift sieht es ja nicht aus ?
 Evtl. hat Jemand von euch ja genau so ein Rad und könnte mir das eine oder andere Foto senden, oder auch gerne Erfahrungen mitteilen ? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus..

Grüße vom Niederrhein

David


----------



## Mamara (16. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Sitzposition am Dirt schöner, die auf dem Team ist halt schon recht sportlich, unruhiger, gestreckter. Allerdings ist am Dirt die Gabel aus Stahl und deutlich schwerer als die Alugabel vom Team.

Die übrige Ausstattung hab ich mir nicht so angeschaut im letzten  Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kingprawnx (16. Juni 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sitzposition am Dirt schöner, die auf dem Team ist halt schon recht sportlich, unruhiger, gestreckter. Allerdings ist am Dirt die Gabel aus Stahl und deutlich schwerer als die Alugabel vom Team.
> 
> Die übrige Ausstattung hab ich mir nicht so angeschaut im letzten  Jahr



hmm habe mir die Geo Daten auch noch mal genau angesehen... zumindest laut Datenblatt ist da kein Unterschied zu erkennen. Evtl. ist der Lenker flacher bei der Team Edition ? Man könnte ja auch noch was am Vorbau oder halt nen Lenker mit Rise verbauen um ein "gemütlicheres" Fahren zu erreichen, wobei das 1. Jahr der kleine sowieso schon recht tief im Rad sitzen wird, na mal sehen... für Ratschläge und Sinnvolle Veränderungen bin ich dankbar !


----------



## Mamara (16. Juni 2013)

Glaub die wurden dieses Jahr geändert, sorry. Die Gabel am Dirt baut(e) höher. Das wurde aber anscheinend zum 2013er Modell schon mehr angeglichen?

2012er











2013










Davon ab fand ich die 2012er Laufräder mit weniger Speichen ansprechender, beim Team aber den 2013er Rahmen/Gabel.


----------



## uli_S5 (16. Juni 2013)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Team wegen der Dickeren Reifen und dem Ständer schon mal schwerer ist. Wieviel die Gabel dann noch ausmacht, kann ich nicht sagen. Sind ja nur 800g Unterschied.

Ansonsten hat das Team 8 zu 7 Gängen beim Dirt. Das Dirt wäre bei uns wegen der Farbe gewählt worden. Allerdings ist es dann ein Cannondale geworden.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## Kingprawnx (17. Juni 2013)

hmm ok ich denke es wird das Team....

noch eine Frage : 
"Besser direkt auf Gripshift umrüsten oder sind die Trigger auch für die Kleinen gut zu bewältigen ?"

Lg
David


----------

